# Chtristianity Forum



## sunshine91496 (Apr 3, 2005)

To my fellow Catholics and other people of faith  don't be fooled by the name of the Christianity Board. The posters on the Christian forum generally (I am saying generally here, as evidenced by the number of folks who post negative and misinformed statements about Catholics and other religions) don't view Catholics as Christians which is quite evident as you read some of the postings.  This again raises a concern which I have had for months but  did not feel like voicing but I will today because of recent comments I've seen on that forum.

We joined this forum to discuss mainly hair topics, I do like that we discuss several other topics on the Entertainment/Off -topic boards, Salon reviews etc.  But we did not join to be preached to or put down.  As a Catholic I am unfortunately used some proclaimed Evangelicals or Born- Again Christians misinterpreting my faith; however, I wonder how Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, or those who have no faith on the board feel about the fact that they have to pay to a site that supports Evangelical prosletizing.  Hey this is America and its a free country, so people can say whatever they want, but I do think this issue should have been disucssed before creating a "Christian Forum". If the mods of the board (regardless of their great haircare advice)were pagans, or Muslims, or Catholics, and decided to have a Catholic Forum etc., I am sure several people would have been offended and either demanded such a forum be closed, or for a refund.  

And just to be clear, there seems to be no problem discussing religion generally, my problem in this case, is that "Christian Forum" seems to be selecting who can call themselves Christians or other believers for that matters.  Sorry I had to vent, but its really been bothering me.  Yes I know I should not look at that particular forum if I don't like it, but when you have title's of posts like "Catholics are not Christians", I'm sorry I am going to have to respond.


----------



## Nice (Apr 3, 2005)

Honey..that battle has already been lost


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice said:
			
		

> Honey..that battle has already been lost



y was i just about to say that


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 3, 2005)

Sunshine, I agree with the sentiments expressed in your post. People who have Catholic leanings have become reluctant to open threads that have the word catholic in the title, knowing that some sort of bashing is there.  That's no different than before when people who were Christians felt that their faith was under assault by non Christians, hence the need for a Christianity forum in the first place.  

Just goes to show, religious intolerance does not discriminate.


----------



## options (Apr 3, 2005)

How can there be a forum about a topic as personal and potentially volatile as religion and there be no dissenting opinions, disagreements, variations in interpretation, etc.?

If someone is resolute in his or her faith, it does not matter what anyone else says about it - much less on a message board. It's not as though you are being persecuted because of your religion.

As for the thread in question, there are nuances in Catholicism that make me wonder how it fits in the canon of Christianity.


----------



## Laginappe (Apr 3, 2005)

options said:
			
		

> How can there be a forum about a topic as personal and potentially volatile as religion and there be no dissenting opinions, disagreements, variations in interpretation, etc.?


 
There is nothing wrong with dissenting opinions, disagreements, or variations in interpretation. We see these elements in pretty much every thread posted all over this board - from haircare, to celebrity gossip, to skin care.  That's the nature of a discussion board. 

However when you post from a stance of hate and slander - that takes it to another level. That shuts down open communincation and exchange of information and ideas. Questions do not get answered because the person asking them is doing so from a stance of prejudice.  It doesn't matter how resulote someone is in thier faith - its still an insult.  If you believe it otherwise, the next time you come across someone who's slighting you because you're black - don't it personally ok? Because after all, you're secure and resolute in your race and humanity correct? 

Asking genuine questions about the nuances of something you don't understand is perfectly ok. Doing so while upholding a website that insults is not.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 3, 2005)

Laginappe said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with dissenting opinions, disagreements, or variations in interpretation. We see these elements in pretty much every thread posted all over this board - from haircare, to celebrity gossip, to skin care. That's the nature of a discussion board.
> 
> *However when you post from a stance of hate and slander - that takes it to another level. That shuts down open communincation and exchange of information and ideas. Questions do not get answered because the person asking them is doing so from a stance of prejudice.* It doesn't matter how resulote someone is in thier faith - its still an insult. If you believe it otherwise, the next time you come across someone who's slighting you because you're black - don't it personally ok? Because after all, you're secure and resolute in your race and humanity correct?
> 
> Asking genuine questions about the nuances of something you don't understand is perfectly ok. Doing so while upholding a website that insults is not.


 
Good points.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Apr 3, 2005)

And the point of this particular thread is what exactly?
I think if misundersatnding are occuring on your particular religion, if you feel the need to shed some light on others ingnorance on a subject then do so, put this thread is pointless. This horse has already been beaten erplexed


----------



## MissJ (Apr 3, 2005)

For the record, I think all Catholics are Christians.


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 3, 2005)

-i myself have started a thread asking a question to Catholics out of pure curiosity.
-i did think that it was strange that for a while nobody answered it 
-i have always wondered what the anticatholic sentiment in america was about i remember it being a big deal that a catholic was president i still dont completely get it 
-i say that if you believe that Jesus is the son of God thats a start (reguardless of your denom the Devil himself knows that much) but you cant end it there 
-i cant say who is/isnt a Christian but can only say to judge a tree by its fruit 
-i completely agree that there is a difference between not agreeing and bashing 

let it out sister vent


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 3, 2005)

honeycomb719 said:
			
		

> *And the point of this particular thread is what exactly?*
> I think if misundersatnding are occuring on your particular religion, if you feel the need to shed some light on others ingnorance on a subject then do so, put this thread is pointless. This horse has already been beaten erplexed


 
I think the catalyst for this particular reaction was this thread  
*Catholicism Is Not Christianity?*


----------



## sunshine91496 (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't need to try to point out anyone's ignorance on the board.  If one is ignorant it comes out on its own. Not trying to beat a horse to death, but it is important.  For example, some of my white friends believe  blacks bring up the slavery/racism thing too much because its over and done with, yet those of us with African heritage know that regadless of time, the effects of slavery/racisim still affect us today. So yeah I know the whole Catholic/ Christian thing has been talked about a lot just like the Black-Hispanic thing has been talked about a lot, the point is if it keeps coming up, I am going to talk about it, since that's the only way we learn.  BELIEVE ME if I could avoid bringing up these issues I would, but sometimes a response is required.


----------



## Laginappe (Apr 3, 2005)

I disagree Honeycomb. The issue of whether or not the Christianity Forum should be a part of the site in general has been beaten to death. The issue of posting things that are insulting to other people has not. 

The post in question is beyond simple misunderstanding IMO. For example, I don’t understand the intricacies / meaning etc behind the Jewish festival of Purim – but it would be wrong of me pose a question under the pretense of a “simple inquiry” and include a link to an anti-Semitic site that uses cute cartoons to promote its message of hate about Jewish people. And I would be even more wrong to do so and then imply that the people who are hurt and insulted should be more secure in their faith and basically not take it personally because hey, I just asked a question. :shrug:


----------



## aqualung (Apr 3, 2005)

sunshine91496 said:
			
		

> And just to be clear, there seems to be no problem discussing religion generally, my problem in this case, is that "Christian Forum" seems to be selecting who can call themselves Christians or other believers for that matters. Sorry I had to vent, but its really been bothering me. Yes I know I should not look at that particular forum if I don't like it, but when you have title's of posts like "Catholics are not Christians", I'm sorry I am going to have to respond.


 
The original poster put the thread on the OT board, but the mods moved it to the Christianity board? I think that's appropriate, considering that it involved discussion of doctrine among believers.

The original poster's tone was not malicious, and there were people posting in defense of Catholicism too.

The Christian forum allows Christians to discuss points of doctrine, but not to question the validity of Christianity as a whole. Other denominations have been singled out there too.


----------



## katie (Apr 3, 2005)

That anti-Catholic website was pure BS. 
I've never heard a Catholic bash another Christian  denom yet other Christians are ALWAYS talking crap about Catholics. I just assumed it was jealousy.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Apr 3, 2005)

Laginappe said:
			
		

> I disagree Honeycomb. The issue of whether or not the Christianity Forum should be a part of the site in general has been beaten to death. The issue of posting things that are insulting to other people has not.
> 
> The post in question is beyond simple misunderstanding IMO. For example, I don’t understand the intracies / meaning etc behind the Jewish festival of Purim – but it would be wrong of me pose a question under the pretense of a “simple inquiry” and include a link to an anti-Semitic site that uses cute cartoons to promote its message of hate about Jewish people. And I would be even more wrong to do so and then imply that the people who are hurt and insulted should be more secure in their faith and basically not take it personally because hey, I just asked a question. :shrug:






I quess what I'm trying to figure out it why the need for the debated topic of (Catholics are not Christian) why let that disagreement spill over onto and Off-Topic board, where it more likely to entice others (believers and non-beliebvers) to rehash old feeling about the start of the Christianity board in the first place.
It just makes no sense. Why not discuss your feeling about that thread there?
What is expected to come of it here?


----------



## TigerLily (Apr 3, 2005)

megonw said:
			
		

> The original poster put the thread on the OT board, but the mods moved it to the Christianity board? I think that's appropriate, considering that it involved discussion of doctrine among believers.
> 
> *The original poster's tone was not malicious, and there were people posting in defense of Catholicism too.*
> 
> The Christian forum allows Christians to discuss points of doctrine, but not to question the validity of Christianity as a whole. *Other denominations have been singled out there too*.


 
Yeah, that's what I saw, too, esp. the bolded part.  Yeah, that link was in poor taste/judgement, however, I don't think she meant it to be malicious.


I also see honeycomb's point as well. Why not vent in that thread? Why start a whole new thread rehasing an existing thread?


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 3, 2005)

PEOPLE NEED TO READ THEIR HISTORY AND STOP LETTING MAN TELL THEM THE STORY OF LIFE AND RELIGION.


----------



## Chichi (Apr 3, 2005)

Take heart in that Catholics and Christians have always been persecuted since the start of time... Jesus, Himself, was persecuted up to His death. We cannot be in better company. 

There will always be dispariging statements but if the Christianity Forum has served to bring just one person closer to a faith-filled life, then that is enough. It is ultimely up to us as Catholics to defend the faith.

God Bless,
Chichi


----------



## Keike (Apr 3, 2005)

Laginappe said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with dissenting opinions, disagreements, or variations in interpretation. We see these elements in pretty much every thread posted all over this board - from haircare, to celebrity gossip, to skin care.  That's the nature of a discussion board.
> 
> However when you post from a stance of hate and slander - that takes it to another level. That shuts down open communincation and exchange of information and ideas. Questions do not get answered because the person asking them is doing so from a stance of prejudice.  It doesn't matter how resulote someone is in thier faith - its still an insult.  If you believe it otherwise, the next time you come across someone who's slighting you because you're black - don't it personally ok? Because after all, you're secure and resolute in your race and humanity correct?
> 
> Asking genuine questions about the nuances of something you don't understand is perfectly ok. Doing so while upholding a website that insults is not.



You make very good points.  The original post came from a place of spite, not of curiosity.


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 3, 2005)

honeycomb719 said:
			
		

> I quess what I'm trying to figure out it why the need for the debated topic of (Catholics are not Christian) why let that disagreement spill over onto and Off-Topic board, where it more likely to entice others (believers and non-beliebvers) to rehash old feeling about the start of the Christianity board in the first place.
> It just makes no sense*. Why not discuss your feeling about that thread there*?
> What is expected to come of it here?


Perhaps because the issue of Catholic bashing has been talked about *there* and nothing of substance has apparently come out since these threads periodically keep coming up. 

Many Catholics feel they are on the defensive in the Christianity forum. *Why is this so in a forum that claims to be about Christian Fellowship?* And, no, I don't see other Christian denominations being bashed or "questioned" to the extent that Catholicism is. *Do you really think that Catholics are being paranoid and that their concerns are without foundation?*


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 3, 2005)

honeycomb719 said:
			
		

> I quess what I'm trying to figure out it why the need for the debated topic of (Catholics are not Christian) why let that disagreement spill over onto and Off-Topic board, where it more likely to entice others (believers and non-beliebvers) to rehash old feeling about the start of the Christianity board in the first place.
> It just makes no sense. Why not discuss your feeling about that thread there?
> What is expected to come of it here?


 
Honeycomb,

I think Sunshine wanted to bring her point forward.  Also, not everyone is aware of the events which led to the creation of the Christianity forum.  I know I wasn't on the forum when that debate was going on (probably in the arcade) and I'm glad I wasn't.

But seriously, when you feel that strongly about something, you just have to let it out sometimes.

The Catholics.....thread was created with the intention of causing drama especially knowing that people have very differing views in terms of Christianity and Religion as a whole.


----------



## sunshine91496 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone, I posted on the Off- topic forum because, I do feel personally attacked when I post on the Christian forum.   The whole point is that some believe Catholics are not Christian so when I post there, I feel as if my points are not taken seriously.  Also in theory I have no problem with having the board.  In fact, I  initally started viewing the Christian  board because I was so inspspired from some  Christian ministers, especially Joel Osteen out of Lakewood Church and some other local ministers in the Washington DC area. I have found some really interesteing revelations through listening to these non-Catholic ministers and have actually enhanced my faith and readings of the Bible.  That is why I was surprised by some of the messages there.  God is bigger than any one religion and God does not make mistakes, I have personally experienced several of God's miracles in my own life, not because I'm Catholic, but because I believe and have faith in Him


----------



## pebbles (Apr 3, 2005)

Laginappe said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with dissenting opinions, disagreements, or variations in interpretation. We see these elements in pretty much every thread posted all over this board - from haircare, to celebrity gossip, to skin care.  That's the nature of a discussion board.
> 
> However when you post from a stance of hate and slander - that takes it to another level. That shuts down open communincation and exchange of information and ideas. Questions do not get answered because the person asking them is doing so from a stance of prejudice.  It doesn't matter how resulote someone is in thier faith - its still an insult.  If you believe it otherwise, the next time you come across someone who's slighting you because you're black - don't it personally ok? Because after all, you're secure and resolute in your race and humanity correct?
> 
> Asking genuine questions about the nuances of something you don't understand is perfectly ok. Doing so while upholding a website that insults is not.



I have to agree. I just had a look at that link, and I can understand why some people would be upset about it. 

I will say that if there are people who are unhappy about something they see on the Christianity forum, it's best to contact a moderator. But starting this threads like this just adds fuel to the fire. If you have something to say, say it on the thread in question. Don't come into an unrelated forum with your issues. Things have been difficult here for the past few months, and the last thing we need is more drama.


----------



## sunshine91496 (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't see how this is creating more drama.  I think its a valid point, that no one has answered.  Why is there a religion forum (any religion) on a site that's clear intent is to promote hair and beauty issues? That was my initial point in posting.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 3, 2005)

Off the topic:  Someone mentioned that they do not remember seeing other religions/denominations being "bashed" as much as Catholicism...but I remember when there were several Jehovah Witnesses threads and let's just say they were quite _harsh_.  I'm not Catholic or Jehovah Witness but at one point I have had an "interest" in "studying" other religions and denominations including Catholicism {I even thought about converting when I did not really know anything about the religious foundations of certain religions/denominations}...I just never got around to *researching*.  If threads are not malicious in any way I do think that it can be a learning experience for others...but if the thread comes across as offensive then of course its not going "go over" well with others who may be of the particular religion/denomination...with that being said I have no comment about the other thread that was started {previous comment was a "general" statement}


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 3, 2005)

I am Catholic and tend to avoid the threads that disguise themselves as asking questions about the faith when all they want to do is reopen the discussion for more bashing. Answers regarding Catholicism should be voiced to a priest or even require individual research. In my opinion, if you really want to understand something you would make an effort to educate yourself through leaders, professionals, and literature. You wouldn't ask a handful of people on a hair message board. Some people just take pleasure in demoralizing others.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 3, 2005)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> In my opinion, if you really want to understand something you would make an effort to educate yourself through leaders, professionals, and literature.



I agree with that statement...


----------



## pebbles (Apr 3, 2005)

sunshine91496 said:
			
		

> I don't see how this is creating more drama.  I think its a valid point, that no one has answered.  Why is there a religion forum (any religion) on a site that's clear intent is to promote hair and beauty issues? That was my initial point in posting.



I don't know if you ever noticed the numerous threads discussing the creation of this forum, but they were always stressful. No matter how people feel about the Christianity forum, it's here to stay. The bottom line is that the LHCF is privately owned, and the owner of the site wanted a Christianity Forum here, just as she has an Entertainment forum, an Off Topic forum, a Fashion forum, and Health and fitness forum and Skin Care forum. All of these are different forums with no relation to hair care. Everyone is not going to enjoy every forum, but the choice is there for those who wish to participate.


----------



## zora (Apr 3, 2005)

TigerLily said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I saw, too, esp. the bolded part.  Yeah, that link was in poor taste/judgement, however, I don't think she meant it to be malicious.
> 
> 
> I also see honeycomb's point as well. Why not vent in that thread? Why start a whole new thread rehasing an existing thread?



Excuse me, but what is the problem with posting it in another thread.  I don't visit the Christian forum often, and had I not seen it in the Off-topic, I wouldn't have seen the asinine comments about Catholics.  

I don't think the Catholic bashing thread coincides with the mission/rules of this board and I think it's a very good time to re-visit the point of this board/forum.


----------



## SVT (Apr 3, 2005)

sunshine91496 said:
			
		

> ...my problem in this case, is that "Christian Forum" seems to be selecting who can call themselves Christians or other believers for that matters.  Sorry I had to vent, but its really been bothering me.  Yes I know I should not look at that particular forum if I don't like it, but when you have title's of posts like "Catholics are not Christians", I'm sorry I am going to have to respond.



I've felt the underlying tensions also.


----------



## Eiano (Apr 3, 2005)

blaxalrose said:
			
		

> To say Catholics are not Christians is uninformed, the Catholic Church is the first organized Christian church really, study the reformation, understand why the Protestants protested and began their own denominations, but do realize that the Church in Rome is where it started. I just can't believe that anyone would believe propoganda on a website without simply reading some history.




Definitely...

I've never been a visitor of this forum (the Christianity) but I saw on the main page the title (Catholics are not Christians) and had to respond. It seems like there is some sort of misinformation about the RCC. IT's cool to ask questions, but not with things like :

"What's up with Catholics doing this..."
or "believeing in this...."
"Why do they worship false idols"

Even though it may not be it, seems like a backhanded blow by asking the question, but by saying it with such maliciousness.


----------



## fine_beauty (Apr 3, 2005)

Ditto!

I also posted on the OT because I didn't want something that was a jubilant issue for me turning into a cops and robber contest. But man proposes and God disposes. My thread ended up in the Christianity forum and the only thing Poohbear had to add to my thread of joy was a nasty sarcasm enlightening me to the fact that she just realized who her holy father was!

I can hold my own on anyday in any language under any circumstance and weather when it comes to my faith and I know how to deal with a soft hand or a deathly blow but I would preferably not get hot under the collar for anybody hence my reluctance to go into the Christianity forum.

To everyone, I LOVE MY FAITH. I have struggled through it, left the church, was an evangelist, a prophetess for a denomination that ascribes to old testament rites before coming back to embrace my Catholic faith via the workings of the Holy Spirit. The story of my journey would baffle any of you anyday of the week. 

Catholics are not dumb asses who just follow the dictates of Rome. For the record, we are as smart as the man next door and sometimes smarter, check out the history books.

This denominational bashing has to stop!!




			
				sunshine91496 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I posted on the Off- topic forum because, I do feel personally attacked when I post on the Christian forum.   The whole point is that some believe Catholics are not Christian so when I post there, I feel as if my points are not taken seriously.  Also in theory I have no problem with having the board.  In fact, I  initally started viewing the Christian  board because I was so inspspired from some  Christian ministers, especially Joel Osteen out of Lakewood Church and some other local ministers in the Washington DC area. I have found some really interesteing revelations through listening to these non-Catholic ministers and have actually enhanced my faith and readings of the Bible.  That is why I was surprised by some of the messages there.  God is bigger than any one religion and God does not make mistakes, I have personally experienced several of God's miracles in my own life, not because I'm Catholic, but because I believe and have faith in Him


----------



## vevster (Apr 3, 2005)

I think there are beautiful and ugly people in all denominations and I don't think that bashing someone else's religion is the way to go.  That is the first thing to turn me off about a group when the say THEIRS is the only legit religion. Look at what a beautiful person Mother Teresa was!


----------



## beverly (Apr 3, 2005)

The reason why this thread was moved here, was because the initiator of this thread put the issues she had with the Christian Forum on blast in the Off Topic Forum. Otherwise the thread could have stayed were it was if she wanted it to be there  If you have a problem with this board, you should address the people who post in this board on this board.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 3, 2005)

*Sunshine...Now you can't say this is GENERALLY true for ALL the Christian posters on this board.   I've never thought that Catholics were not Christian.  I've always thought they were Christians since they were the first Christian denomination.  There are things and beliefs that I do disagree with (such as Purgatory). Just because someone made a thread about Catholicism is not Christianity doesn't mean EVERY NON-CATHOLIC here believes that. All Christian denominations have conflicting beliefs and intepretations of the Bible!!!  Take care and be blessed!!!  *


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 3, 2005)

blaxalrose said:
			
		

> To say Catholics are not Christians is uninformed, the Catholic Church is the first organized Christian church really, study the reformation, understand why the Protestants protested and began their own denominations, but do realize that the Church in Rome is where it started. I just can't believe that anyone would believe propoganda on a website without simply reading some history.


This is TRUE!!! Great post!


----------



## fine_beauty (Apr 3, 2005)

Poohbear, 
In defense of Sunshine, I don't think she was referring to you but the poster of the thread and those who acquiesed to notions that Catholics are not Christians.

Thanks again dear for clarifying your stance 



			
				Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Sunshine...Now you can't say this is GENERALLY true for ALL the Christian posters on this board.   I've never thought that Catholics were not Christian.  I've always thought they were Christians since they were the first Christian denomination.  There are things and beliefs that I do disagree with (such as Purgatory). Just because someone made a thread about Catholicism is not Christianity doesn't mean EVERY NON-CATHOLIC here believes that. All Christian denominations have conflicting beliefs and intepretations of the Bible!!!  Take care and be blessed!!!  *


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 3, 2005)

fine_beauty said:
			
		

> Poohbear,
> In defense of Sunshine, I don't think she was referring to you but the poster of the thread and those who acquiesed to notions that Catholics are not Christians.
> 
> Thanks again dear for clarifying your stance


*Oh okay!  See, I haven't read that whole thread and didn't see the outcome of it.  *


----------



## Tracy (Apr 4, 2005)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> I am Catholic and tend to avoid the threads that disguise themselves as asking questions about the faith when all they want to do is reopen the discussion for more bashing. Answers regarding Catholicism should be voiced to a priest or even require individual research. In my opinion, if you really want to understand something you would make an effort to educate yourself through leaders, professionals, and literature. You wouldn't ask a handful of people on a hair message board. *Some people just take pleasure in demoralizing others.*



Indeed, indeed.

Several posters mentioned that they felt the thread that generated this one was "not malicious".  Not malicious?  I wonder just how many threads it will take to reveal that some people are JUST malicious and NOTHING else?  How easy it is to dismiss the potential maliciousness of someone when they don't challenge your own _personal_ beliefs...

I guess when slowly but surely it reaches each and every person in their own back yard - as it did with single mothers, unmarried people in long term relationships, Catholics - it's only then that the passive aggressiveness and backhanded comments begin to look like malice.  Sad, that self-interest allows judgment to be so easily clouded.

Very sad.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 4, 2005)

Tracy said:
			
		

> Indeed, indeed.
> 
> Several posters mentioned that they felt the thread that generated this one was "not malicious". Not malicious? I wonder just how many threads it will take to reveal that some people are JUST malicious and NOTHING else? How easy it is to dismiss the potential maliciousness of someone when they don't challenge your own _personal_ beliefs...
> 
> ...


*Really?  There were people that said that thread wasn't malicious??? If it wasn't malicious, then why were so many Catholics distressed, offended, upset, or whatever about that thread???  Like you said Tracy, very sad.*


----------



## honeycomb719 (Apr 4, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Perhaps because the issue of Catholic bashing has been talked about *there* and nothing of substance has apparently come out since these threads periodically keep coming up.
> 
> Many Catholics feel they are on the defensive in the Christianity forum. *Why is this so in a forum that claims to be about Christian Fellowship?* And, no, I don't see other Christian denominations being bashed or "questioned" to the extent that Catholicism is. *Do you really think that Catholics are being paranoid and that their concerns are without foundation?*





I dont understand how anything I posted generated these (bolded out)questions, hinch my lack of response.
***_taking my siggy advice_*** and exiting thread....


----------

